# Shooting Hours & Ethics



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

As we have had discussions about shooting hours. This is a pretty fair written article about shooting hours and ethics. Nice article in my opinion.

http://www.fieldandstream.com/fieldstream/columnists/article/0,13199,356246,00.html


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

I agree boehr, good article, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## steve ypsi (Nov 24, 2002)

Growing up in the 40's and 50's I took game that was not right but as time went on I didn't feel right about it and ceased. I had no one to guide me on what was right and wrong except my conscience. 
Got married and had kids, my youngest was about 14 in 1986. I had a cabin near the Ausauble River near Glennie. the opening week end we arrived and unloaded the truck, My boy asked if he could go to the five channel dam to fish, it was about a 1/4 mile from us, I O-K ed it and off he went on his bike, it was about 9:30 at night, about 10:30 he came back and he had a huge small mouth about 23 1/2 long, It was alive and so I put it in the bath tub with water.
My boy said the guy fishing down there next to him said the season opened at midnight, I said no the law said memorial day week end, I had a brain fart thinking it included Friday, I got the reg's out and sure enough it was midnight Friday night so it was out of season by 1 1/2 hours and I said we are going to have to take it back to the river and release it. My boy said he wanted to keep it and have it mounted and that nobody would know and I probably would never catch one that big again. I said yes some one would know son, if we kept it and had it mounted you would know every time you looked at the mount and thought about how it was before the season opened even if it was 1 1`/2 hours or 10 days it was still wrong, he said you are right I would. We took a cooler filled with water and took it to the river. we released it in shallow water and it set there fining and got its bearing and shot off into the deeper water. He never matched that one for size.
My boy commented days later that he was glad we released the fish. I hope this stuck with him.
Steve Ypsi


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

Good story Steve. Ethics are what you do when no one is looking.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Good article , Thanks Boehr.

Steve ypsi, That was a great lesson that will stay with him the rest of his life. Good work.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Boehr posted a very good article, but I'll be honest here. I do not know a single person (archery or rifle) that has any idea of the precise shooting hours nor do they care. They hunt from daylight to dark. If there is enough light to see horns and pay attention to a safe shot, then that's all they care about. In fact, that has been the way its been that I can remember since the mid 1950's throughout all the deer camps. Only the duck hunters I know pay any attention to the shooting times, and that's only in the public areas. On thier private potholes it is back to daylight to dark.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I am with H.R. Everyone that I have ever talked to in person about this issue starts deer hunting when then can see well enough to identify the target and stops hunting when they can't. 
L & O


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

I can honestly say that while deer hunting, most of the time, I know exactly what time shooting starts and ends.

While duck hunting, I always know the legal shooting times.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

I've alluded to the fact that, a long time ago, the rules were often "bent" at our club. Especially when my grandfather and his gang were alive. I think, back then, a lot of stuff like that went on. And when I was a kid, I did things that I'm not proud of today. But people and times change. Now, the daylight factor is easy for me. Since I went to 7pt's or better, I'm leaving my stand at the point that it's tough to count points. I realize that I'm missing out on some action, but you can't clearly see a rack or make a good shot in very low light. And the last thing I want to do is make a bad hit on a nice buck. 15 year ago, I'd have stayed out if I thought the moon was going to keep things lit. Times change and people grow up.


----------

